# ROOTZ Wiki Logo



## Heinz Ketchup

I need help,i would like to use the
"Rootz Wiki Logo" as Background for my
P990 in native Pixel (AOKP-ROM).
How can I do it?

thx for answer


----------



## Codenomics

You are asking how to use an image as a wallpaper?

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gene7oh

Right!


----------

